# Marriage thermometer



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

This kinda goes along with my other post about gender, but would be a bit more involved to implement, as the db schema would need to be extended.

It would be great if users could provide the current state or maybe "temperature" of their marriage in their profile. We could have a 5-level thermometer in the sidebar showing how the user currently felt.

My logic being that if someone posts a request for advice, they may want to be wary of taking the advice of someone with a rocky marriage and weight the 5-star marriage higher in their mind.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think there is necessarily a correlation. Sometimes, those with serious problems (past or present) have far more insight into issues and can provide better advice than those who have not had to face such issues.

On a more humorous note, a penis is an ideal marriage thermometer. If it goes in hard and comes out soft, all is well. If it doesn't go in, there are problems. Testing at least weekly is advised, more frequently for hypochondriacs.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> I don't think there is necessarily a correlation. Sometimes, those with serious problems (past or present) have far more insight into issues and can provide better advice than those who have not had to face such issues.
> 
> On a more humorous note, a penis is an ideal marriage thermometer. If it goes in hard and comes out soft, all is well. If it doesn't go in, there are problems. Testing at least weekly is advised, more frequently for hypochondriacs.


Hmmm! Hasn't gone in, in over 13 years. Married for 15.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> On a more humorous note, a penis is an ideal marriage thermometer. If it goes in hard and comes out soft, all is well. If it doesn't go in, there are problems. Testing at least weekly is advised, more frequently for hypochondriacs.


Call me a hyporchondriac, but my recent routine of daily testing is working well for everyone! :smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> *I don't think there is necessarily a correlation. Sometimes, those with serious problems (past or present) have far more insight into issues and can provide better advice than those who have not had to face such issues.*
> 
> On a more humorous note, a penis is an ideal marriage thermometer. If it goes in hard and comes out soft, all is well. If it doesn't go in, there are problems. Testing at least weekly is advised, more frequently for hypochondriacs.


:iagree:


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> :iagree:


Yeah, it is a good point.


----------

